# Prohibit Wormer prep and dosage



## Remuda1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I need the help of a good brain, LOL! I want to worm with Prohibit, the label is as follows:

http://agrilabs.com/documents/PLProhibit Soluble Drench Powder.pdf

I have a kitchen scale that will weigh in grams but need confirmation that it works out to 2.4 grams per ounce of water. Instructions indicate that a 52 gram packet of powder should be mixed with 1 gallon (128 fluid oz.) of water. I only have a few sheep that I want to use it on so hate to mix up the whole packet. 

Someone had recommended 1 teaspoon of powder to 1.75 oz. water to make 30 cc of solution.....but actually only 1 oz of fluid is equal to 29.5 cc. I'm getting all bumfuzzled with it. Any help?? Feel free to "dumb it down" for me as much as possible, haha


----------



## RovingAcres (Mar 3, 2013)

I used 3 grams per fl oz because my scale didn't do half grams and it turned out fine. I dosed at 2cc per 50 lbs. If you have a more accurate scale than me 2.4 grams per fl oz should be the correct measurement, I'm pretty sure. 1 fl oz is 2 tablespoons of water and makes about 30 ccs of medication


----------



## Remuda1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Roving. That all sounds good, but the packet indicates 1/2 ounce per 50 pounds which would be +\- 15 cc per fifty pounds. Am I reading correctly that you only used 2 cc per fifty pounds?


----------



## RovingAcres (Mar 3, 2013)

For the concentrated sheep dose the dosage is 2 cc/50 lbs and 3 g/fl oz. The dosage for the standard solution would be .5 oz/50 lbs and .41 g/fl oz. There are two different sheep dosages on the label which makes it kind of confusing.


----------



## Remuda1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Just had the same dilemna and called the company, 'agrilabs'. I told them that I needed a smaller doseage measure as I do not have a scale and the package was already opened and used. First they had to qualify their response by saying they do not recommend mixing in any measure other than 1 package per gallon. But then they said if I did want to try it "at my own risk" I should use 1/4 teaspoon per 1/2 cup of water...and 2 ounces for 200lbs ( presumeably 1 oz for 100lbs ).

Using that measure I mixed up 6 oz. of water to 1/4 + 1/8 teaspoons. Will give 1 oz per 100 lbs.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

Remuda1 said:


> I need the help of a good brain, LOL! I want to worm with Prohibit, the label is as follows:
> 
> http://agrilabs.com/documents/PLProhibit Soluble Drench Powder.pdf
> 
> I have a kitchen scale that will weigh in grams but need confirmation that it works out to 2.4 grams per ounce of water. Instructions indicate that a 52 gram packet of powder should be mixed with 1 gallon (128 fluid oz.) of water. I only have a few sheep that I want to use it on so hate to mix up the whole packet.


You're doing the math backwards.  At 2.4g/oz, for a gallon it would require 307.2 grams, so you know that can't be right. For figuring out how many g/oz you need, divide 52 by 128, which gives you 0.4g/oz.


----------

